# PVC Penetrations In Rated Wall



## jmc (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi.  Is there a requirement to sleeve PVC when it penetrates a 1hr rated wall? If so, would I find the answer in Section 714 IBC 2015? Thank you.


----------



## cda (Feb 13, 2020)

I don’t think sleeve.

But properly fire stop the penetration


----------



## steveray (Feb 14, 2020)

You would find that in the listed and tested fire penetration detail from the firestop material manufacturer...


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2020)

steveray said:


> You would find that in the listed and tested fire penetration detail from the firestop material manufacturer...




Is his question

No matter what, Is a sleeve required, independent of the fire stopping??


----------



## steveray (Feb 14, 2020)

Likely not, but if you get the listing, which you can not approve anything without, it will tell you exactly how it needs to be installed. 1" PVC or 12"?


----------



## jmc (Feb 14, 2020)

4"

I have more info: It's a 4" future radon pipe penetrating 4 floors, not a wall. R-2, Type 5 construction.


----------



## classicT (Feb 14, 2020)

As SteveRay is indicating, firestopping manufacturers have all sorts of solutions.

Simple fire caulk around the penetration may be a no-go; but a sleeve may work.

As an example, look at how many different systems Hilti has at https://www.hilti.com/c/CLS_FIRESTOP_PROTECTION_7131


----------



## ICE (Feb 14, 2020)

jmc said:


> 4"
> 
> I have more info: It's a 4" future radon pipe penetrating 4 floors, not a wall. R-2, Type 5 construction.


How many floors can a non-rated shaft penetrate?

713.1 General. The provisions of this section shall apply to shafts required to protect openings and penetrations through floor/ceiling and roof/ceiling assemblies. Interior exit stair- ways and ramps shall be enclosed in accordance with Section 1023.


714.5 Nonfire-resistance-rated assemblies. Penetrations of nonfire-resistance-rated floor or floor/ceiling assemblies or the ceiling membrane of a nonfire-resistance-rated roof/ceiling assembly shall meet the requirements of Section 713 or shall comply with Section 714.5.1 or 714.5.2.

714.5.1 Noncombustible penetrating items. Noncombustible penetrating items that connect not more than five stories are permitted, provided that the annular space is filled to resist the free passage of flame and the products of combustion with an approved noncombustible material or with a fill, void or cavity material that is tested and clas- sified for use in through-penetration firestop systems.

714.5.2 Penetrating items. Penetrating items that connect not more than two stories are permitted, provided that the annular space is filled with an approved material to resist the free passage of flame and the products of combustion.


----------



## cda (Feb 14, 2020)

jmc said:


> 4"
> 
> I have more info: It's a 4" future radon pipe penetrating 4 floors, not a wall. R-2, Type 5 construction.




And your main question is,,,,

Does it require a sleeve???


----------



## classicT (Feb 14, 2020)

ICE said:


> How many floors can a non-rated shaft penetrate?
> 
> 713.1 General. The provisions of this section shall apply to shafts required to protect openings and penetrations through floor/ceiling and roof/ceiling assemblies. Interior exit stair- ways and ramps shall be enclosed in accordance with Section 1023.
> 
> ...


Not a shaft.

If the pipe remains internal to the wall, then it will only require fireblocking at plate lines.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 14, 2020)

Most fire-rated penetration details require a metal sleeve when a plastic pipe is penetrating the rated assembly.  This is to restrain the intumescent material surrounding the pipe so it will expand and crush the pipe (which has been softened by the fire) and prevent flames from spreading through the pipe.


----------



## ICE (Feb 14, 2020)

Ty J. said:


> Not a shaft.
> 
> If the pipe remains internal to the wall, then it will only require fireblocking at plate lines.



Oh, well I thought he said that four floors were being penetrated.  I guess I added an _in_ where it didn't belong.

"I have more info: It's a 4" future radon pipe penetrating 4 floors, not _*in*_ a wall. R-2, Type 5 construction."

https://www.hilti.com/c/CLS_FIRESTO...a6325c5f164f3cc6d5f97bd3e3231&itemCode=304329


----------



## jmc (Feb 14, 2020)

ICE said:


> Oh, well I thought he said that four floors were being penetrated.  I guess I added an _in_ where it didn't belong.
> 
> "I have more info: It's a 4" future radon pipe penetrating 4 floors, not _*in*_ a wall. R-2, Type 5 construction."
> 
> https://www.hilti.com/c/CLS_FIRESTOP_PROTECTION_7131/CLS_FIRESTOP_COLLAR_WRAP_BANDAGE_7131/r373?CHD_NOMINAL_PIPE_DIAMETER=4-11/32 in&combo_content=884a6325c5f164f3cc6d5f97bd3e3231&itemCode=304329



I said not a wall because I was correcting myself to say floors instead. However, it is within the cavity of a wall.


----------



## jmc (Feb 14, 2020)

cda said:


> And your main question is,,,,
> 
> Does it require a sleeve???



Yes, sleeve.


----------



## steveray (Feb 14, 2020)

jmc said:


> Yes, sleeve.



Long sleeves or short sleeves? And can the sleeve be magnesium?


----------

